# System spam with temperature error



## maxum (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello. I have a SBC computer running a bionic version crossed between 7.4 *Free*BSD and 8.2 *Free*BSD. Works well in general, but the system spams me with message such as this on the 1st TTY:

```
acpi_tzo: _TMP value is absurd, ignored (-269.2C)
```
The problem is not on my computer since the bios shows the correct temperature (36C).

My specs:
nvidia GEforce
American Megatrends motherboard and CPU
1.2GB of RAM

I don't have precise specs on me, tho*ugh*. Ask if you need them.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2013)

maxum said:
			
		

> Hello. I have a SBC computer running a bionic version crossed between 7.4 FreeBSD and 8.2 FreeBSD.


Both are end-of-life and unsupported.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## maxum (Mar 4, 2013)

Isn't it 7.4-stable? Why is it still downloadable then?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2013)

Support for the entire 7.x branch ended on 28 February 2013.

You can still download FreeBSD 2.2.2, that doesn't mean it's supported.


----------



## maxum (Mar 4, 2013)

Can I upgrade without screwing up the whole system?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 4, 2013)

In theory.  In practice, make a backup first.  If this is critical equipment (a server), make a copy and upgrade that as a test run first.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2013)

I am a little worried about this mix of 7.4 and 8.2. If this is a proper FreeBSD install upgrading shouldn't be too difficult. If this is some customized install, you will be in for a hard time. If it's truly the latter I would suggest backing up the data and installing a real proper FreeBSD version and restore the data to that.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 5, 2013)

I've seen that erroneous temperature error on one system, an HP with a Pentium D.  Same symptoms, that message popped up every minute or so.  It's an ACPI problem.  That system was eventually used for a non-FreeBSD purpose, so I never found how to fix the problem.

What this means is that although old systems should be upgraded, it may not fix the original complaint.


----------

